# Moving to Quad cities near Rock Island need pasture board /stalls/indoor



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Never been but found on google- 

Equestrian Center Viola, IL - Prairie View Equestrian Center


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes. Luann Wolf has stalls and does xc/eventing. . Otherwise Huntermark does h/j. I can probably get you her info. 

Whereabouts in the QCA? I'm just north of there (about 20 mins).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Never been but found on google-
> 
> Equestrian Center Viola, IL - Prairie View Equestrian Center


That ones been through multiple trainers lately...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merkelshof (May 9, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> Yes. Luann Wolf has stalls and does xc/eventing. . Otherwise Huntermark does h/j. I can probably get you her info.
> 
> Whereabouts in the QCA? I'm just north of there (about 20 mins).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband works on the Arsenal and lives 15 mins away in an apartment off the 280 near Davenport. On the north side of the river.

Do you have a contact for Luann Wolf?
I found Huntermark but they are HJ only according to their website they want no dressage riders. I do it all. Huntermark would be a 2nd choice right now.


----------



## Merkelshof (May 9, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> That ones been through multiple trainers lately...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


website does not give much info anyone know any more...does the photo match the place?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Merkelshof said:


> website does not give much info anyone know any more...does the photo match the place?


I have not been there and a lot of what Ive heard I'm uncomfortable posting on a public forum. I'll private message you tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merkelshof (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Poco


----------



## Merkelshof (May 9, 2012)

Guess i need 5 posts before I can PM ! Thanks again Poco for your PM


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

You can message me at [email protected] if needed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

